# Doing legs before playing football?!



## gerardflanagan

Is it ok for me to train legs tomorrow (squats) and play 60-90 minutes 5-a-side tomorrow. My legs feel sore (in a good way) the day after training them so I don't want to play football if it will effect growth?!


----------



## msowerby18

Maybe just use a little lighter weight of fewer reps than usual, as they'll be getting some hammering playing football. TBH as long as you get some calories in before and after i can't see any negative effect.


----------



## piggy

train legs as many days away from playing football as poss. training legs on the same day as playing football will defo effect your growth . you might even make em shink. i've been there pal


----------



## GHS

Its just post workout cardio.

Not a problem.


----------



## piggy

personally i don't do any cardio on leg day


----------



## chrisj22

In my experience, doing a leg workout then playing football was totally non-productive.

My legs were absolutely battered. If you suffer from DOMS, you'll struggle to run (if it is DOMS how I get it).

With me training legs and still playing football once a week certainly helps with power though. I've always had a very hard shot (very hard to average person), but I'm like Roberto Carlos now


----------



## GHS

You won't get DOMS straight after a workout though will you mate.

You will just have jelly legs...

If you keep moving after the workout and go into a footy match then its just like doing 90mins cardio.

A good 10-15 minutes stretch off post match and good nutrition/supplementation then it shouldn't be too bad.

DOMS will a killer the next day though


----------



## hilly

if you can play footy after training legs you aint training hard enough IMO


----------



## G-man99

hilly said:


> if you can play footy after training legs you aint training hard enough IMO


^^^^ X 2


----------



## chrisj22

hilly said:


> if you can play footy after training legs you aint training hard enough IMO


That's what I was trying to say in a polite way 

Legs takes it out of me the most.


----------



## gerardflanagan

Sorry, I ****ed up my first post. I meant play football the day after training (that's why I said legs are sore day after training them). ie I might do legs Wednesday and football Thursday.


----------

